# Should I ever get a second dog



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I hope everyone had a nice Christmas! I know that Havs tend to velcro themselves to their primary caregiver. However, for those of you that have multiple dogs, do they go off and play together in the house? I really really want another dog for Marble to play with. Right now, he follows me everywhere. If I move to another room, he jumps up from under my chair and is at my heels in a second. I am concerned that he won't spend any time with a new dog because he's so attached to me. Even though my kids make a lot of efforts to play with him, he still stays by my side. Do you think he'll ever want to go off and play/snuggle with another dog? Or will I just have two little dogs that follow me everywhere? I'd love to hear from anyone with multiple dogs.
Gina


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

My two guys do play together but it's not constant. I would say about 2 or 3 times a day they chase and wrestle each other for a good 15min. It's more than just playing together, I find they tend to keep busier because they are always keeping an eye out on each other. Mostly I suspect to make sure one doensn't get more treats than the other lol

They'll probably both follow you everywhere though. My guys still follow me throughout. They like being around people so that's where you'll find them.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

marb42 said:


> I hope everyone had a nice Christmas! I know that Havs tend to velcro themselves to their primary caregiver. However, for those of you that have multiple dogs, do they go off and play together in the house? I really really want another dog for Marble to play with. Right now, he follows me everywhere. If I move to another room, he jumps up from under my chair and is at my heels in a second. I am concerned that he won't spend any time with a new dog because he's so attached to me. Even though my kids make a lot of efforts to play with him, he still stays by my side. Do you think he'll ever want to go off and play/snuggle with another dog? Or will I just have two little dogs that follow me everywhere? I'd love to hear from anyone with multiple dogs.
> Gina


Gina,

Having two will totally change the dynamic between you and your dog. After a period of adjustment (very short in my house) you'll find they interact with each other a lot and more than double the joy for you. When I first contemplated getting a second I couldn't imagine loving it as much as I loved Milo and I felt almost guilty at the thought of subjecting a dog to second best. But boy was I ever wrong. I truly adore Bailey. He's the smartest, most loving, easiest to train little boy with an incredibly endearing personality. As with children, I love them each intensely and in totally different ways. I say go for it, and keep your camera battery charged.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie my Hav is very attached to me, but since Chelsie the Coton arrived in July, they go off together quite a bit. A few minutes ago I went looking for them - they DO get into mischief together - and they were both on my bed with a toy. I'm glad we have two. Cazzie was quite lonely before Chelsie arrived - he would sit and stare out the window and his play was quite rough for me. Now they can roughhouse together and RLHeck around and around. Cazzie still cuddles up with me a few times during the day.

Suzy


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I love having multiple Havs. Each is velcroed to my side a few times a day, but will always take on the challenge of a RLH and wrestle with each other. They will sleep together, and sleep with me. Each of my guys has a special type of relationship with me as well as with each other. I STRONGLY recommend it!!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

It is good to have too havs, mine have different character but they are really friends together, everything works well.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I can't wait to have a second Hav, as I think Pablo would LOVE to have a brother. I say go for it if the conditions are right!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I say go for it too. They do keep each other company.


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Many on this board have stated Two is Better than one and they are so right. We have had Dickson for 4 weeks. Luna and Dickson hit it off immediately. There is sometimes still some jealousy on each of their parts but each week it gets better. There are many smiles and laughs watching the two of them play. Luna is more tired now that she has Dickson to play with and therefore she does not follow us around like she used to. There are times that the two follow us around but they play with each other about 5 to 6 times a day without worrying about us. Luna was very independent but now with Dickson who rests in your arms and lap, Luna has become more affectionate. Luna is so much happier with Dickson and I know she has come to me many times wagging her tail to say thank you. 

I say go for it !


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Adopting little Itsy (2 yrs old) totally changed the household. Olie (4 yr old mill dog) has been quite jealous, but is slowly getting better. This may not happen if you bring in a puppy. 
Olie was always most bonded to my sister and truthfully I was hoping the little 8lb girl would be MINE. But things happen as they happen. Olie is now my shadow and Itsy seems to be more bonded to my sister (we live together).
This is all wonderful we all get twice as much love.
The jealousy does get better!
As people have already said here. The do their RLH 3 or 4 times a day, then they sit in their favorite places and do their daily meditating. Their play is rough and is really give and take, as I was worried that Olie at 13lbs would take advantage. No way. When he chases her down the hall, they come back with her chasing him. It's beautiful and funny to watch.
Only more love! thats what you get.

Dana


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you for all of your great advice! Hearing your experiences with multiple dogs has really helped and shown what a positive experience this could be. I really want Marble to have someone to play with. I think he'll be much happier. The only thing I have to think about is how life could change in every way. Right now, I take Marble with me everywhere - to drop and pick kids up, going to tennis practice for the kids, etc. With two, it might be more difficult to get around on a daily basis. So I definitely want to think this through, despite the fact that I go crazy every time I see a puppy. I would probably have 10 by now if my DH was on board with that.  
Gina


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I think that Havs are happiest with other Havs. The seem to truly enjoy each other. But my three are always following me around the house. Sometimes I wish that I could tell them, "Don't get up, I'm coming right back!" If I'm in the shower, there are three dogs laying around the bathroom waiting for me. Ditto wherever I am. Wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Paradise Havs said:


> I think that Havs are happiest with other Havs. The seem to truly enjoy each other. But my three are always following me around the house. Sometimes I wish that I could tell them, "Don't get up, I'm coming right back!" If I'm in the shower, there are three dogs laying around the bathroom waiting for me. Ditto wherever I am. Wouldn't have it any other way!


Oh, I just had to laugh at that. I thought it was funny to have one dog waiting for me outside the shower door, but to have three waiting for you is quite a site! I don't mind the following too much, but DH would like one or two moments alone with me without having to scan the ground so he doesn't trip on Marble. 
Gina


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

joemodeler,
Are they identical? I would love to see that in a bigger picture!!
And Jerome, your dogs are stunning. Who does the grooming?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I do agree with what everyone says here, having just gotten our second 2 wks. ago. The dynamic does change a bit, and the dogs focus on one another. They play and watch one another and rest at the same time. They emulate one another's body language, very interesting. Though Biscuit still wants alone time with us which we try to provide. I do feel a bit guilty sometimes for the attention that goes to Heath and not Biscuit. A puppy is very demanding!

I will tell you at first it is A LOT of work~~their food, elimination schedules, etc. are different. It's exactly like bringing a new baby home when you have a 4 yr old. But it is also such fun and totally entertaining. We love our new little guy to pieces. 

Check out my puppy thread Meet Heath, etc. for a sense of the work involved. Good luck.


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Here is a larger picture of Luna and Dickson. The breeder stated that she did not chose Dickson because of his color but for Luna. Funny isn't. Jon


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Debra, my DW updated the "Introducing Dickson" thread which has larger pictures of the two.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> My two guys do play together but it's not constant. I would say about 2 or 3 times a day they chase and wrestle each other for a good 15min. It's more than just playing together, I find they tend to keep busier because they are always keeping an eye out on each other. Mostly I suspect to make sure one doensn't get more treats than the other lol
> 
> They'll probably both follow you everywhere though. My guys still follow me throughout. They like being around people so that's where you'll find them.


Yup, just like Daniel said!
Carole


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Gina..

I believe your Hav sticks to you ,as dogs are pack animals by nature and don't like to be alone. 

My two Hav's couldn't be closer..at times they even sleep on top of each other!

Do we regret it? Not even!!! It's the best present we could ever give Sophie, and one of the biggest joys in our lives!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Gina,
> 
> Having two will totally change the dynamic between you and your dog. After a period of adjustment (very short in my house) you'll find they interact with each other a lot and more than double the joy for you. *When I first contemplated getting a second I couldn't imagine loving it as much as I loved Milo and I felt almost guilty at the thought of subjecting a dog to second best. * But boy was I ever wrong. I truly adore Bailey. He's the smartest, most loving, easiest to train little boy with an incredibly endearing personality. *As with children, I love them each intensely and in totally different ways. * I say go for it, and keep your camera battery charged.


I thought this also....and I have only had one dog at a time in the past so I had a hard time with the idea of loving two dogs equal.

My two dogs did not bond with each other as fast as I thought they would, it took some time, but they have been together for a yr. now and they are bonded now. They play together all the time, chase each other around, steal each others chews, toys, food.

I had to be sure Casper had more walks when it was just him and me, now if I don't walk them they just do more RLH around the house and in the yard. Casper hated to be by himself, he wanted to be with me all the time, it really did help getting another dog, but like I said it was probably 6 months after we got Missy, before I saw it helping him.

I would say two havs are not for everyone...if you want that close bond with just you and your dog, one hav will do that nicely. They do need alot of your time, if you are in a place in your life where you just can't give them all that time, a playmate helps out alot and makes life quite enjoyable.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Amy, Heath is absolutely adorable!!!!!!!!!! His golden color is beautiful. Oh and the one of he and Biscuit together was sooo cute. Thank you for reminding me about those difficult months. I remember putting endless hours in the beginning, and with Marble being only two, I am still working nonstop on training for some obedience issues. I also know I have to time it right, when we don't have visitors or don't have a trip planned. Now, I should take a printed copy of your thread when you describe the constant yelping and barking, and read it every time I see a puppy and get a bad puppy urge (which is everytime).  Wow, you went through a lot! 

Diane, it's sweet that yours are so close and sleep together. That's exactly what I want is for Marble - to bond with the dog. I''m not worried about his bond with me as much as I am him completely ignoring the other dog because he is so attached to me. I think that you have all shown they will bond together and spend time together, even if takes a little time like Lynn's Casper. Thanks everyone!
Gina


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

My Lizzy has just turned a year old....and I would love to get another havy, mine is very spoiled and seems content with just hubby and I in the home.... but I told my husband today I would love 5 or 6 of these darlings....and I get the look of I don't think so.... would Lizzy be jealous with another dog in the house? I had poodles for years and then when my last one past away I thought no more dogs until I found this breed.....Lizzy has brought so much joy and happiness into the home....Helene


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Gina, I'm glad to have helped you! You made me laugh, too ! Don't do as I did, LOL ! Fortunately the bad part doesn't last to long, but you are right, timing is all important! I did it over the holidays when I'm around a lot.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*The day we brought Daisy home...*

Riki was ten months, Daisy 11 weeks...as you can tell, my daughter was very excited. This was just after getting home from the long drive back to Redondo Beach from Prescott, AZ.

Some of you might have seen this in other threads...but I still think it is a great example about having two!


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

Riki, looks just like my Lizzy and this video made up my mind..how cute the two of thes olay together.....Thanks Helene


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*instant friends...*

I took Riki with me to meet the puppies. They were all playing with him...it was so hard to choose which puppy to get. I had my eye on a little black boy with white paws who was as cute as the dickens...and also easier to keep clean.

Alana was wanting a "dog of her own" as Riki was very bonded with me. She chose Daisy who was very tiny and a little shy. I knew that there was a possibility that she might be timid but our breeder told me that because of Riki's charm and my experience, she would allow us to have her. Normally she would have placed her in a home without kids as she is just a quieter lap girl.

Well from the moment they were home, they were instant buds. They never go anywhere without the other. The day I took Riki to the vets, Daisy went nuts looking for him. Riki had toys as a puppy, Daisy has always had Riki. She doesn't even have a toy that she plays with, never did.

He protects her if we go to the dog park, the only time I have seen that side of him. She is the boss in the house though.

Several times each day they play fight until they are panting and exhausted. I have had hours of laughter with them.

And if I go somewhere during the day, I don't feel worried that he is home alone crying. Although they do wait at the top of the steps for me my husband says as soon as I leave until I come home.

I know you will enjoy two. Daisy watched Riki and learned obedience and agility. I was a little lazy on the housetraining with her because she was so "sweet" which I regret to this day.

Funny how you treat a male and female differently.

Can't wait to see your new baby!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Helene, I'm glad you found Hav's - I adore them too! I hope you get your second one Amy, you made me laugh, and I hope things are calming down for you. It's just a good reminder for me to make sure it's the right time. And Linda, I enjoyed your video so much. The video says it all! They are absolutely darling playing together! Your daughter is lovely, and it's so cute the way she interacts with them. It's interesting you mentioned that you don't feel bad leaving Riki home anymore. Did he cry before? My DH works at home, and Marble's whining has really increased recently. It used to be a few whimpers while I was gone, but now DH says he whines for 40 minutes or more while the kids and I are gone. He's 2 already, so I think he should have stopped by now??? That is definitely going to be a roadblock to a puppy, as DH can't work with whining noises.


----------



## SusanNorm (Mar 12, 2007)

After seeing Ozzy's personality I know he would love to have another companion. My husband and I are expecting our first child in May so we plan on waiting a while to get a second until our son will be old enough to enjoy having a puppy.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Riki is very social*

He did not like being alone, he still doesn't but he has Daisy. He misses me but he doesn't whine or cry when he is with her. Sometimes he just waits with her at the top of the stairs but quietly.

Daisy does not pine when I am gone, because she has him! She doesn't have toys because she has him...but don't get me wrong, she is more of a lap dog than he ever was. He is just more emotionally attached and much more obedient.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Linda, it sounds like my whining dilemma would be solved by another puppy, so I must get oneYour two are just darling, and I hope your daughter is enjoying them over the holiday break! I've watched that video about 6 times.
Gina


----------

